# Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side.



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

does anyone have any close up engine pics of this setup they can post on here?
thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (calculatinginfinity)*

I'd like to see it also, as this may be in my near future as well.
I would like to have an idea what it'll look like on a mk3 car (think the poster has a mk3 as well?).


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (nater)*

Here is a picture of a local car that is running our passenger side TB on his VR-T









chris
C2


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (C2Motorsports)*

Wow that looks like a pain in the butt to work on!
Is there an intercooler under there too?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (phatvw)*

Yes, there is a FMIC in there as well.
chris
c2


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (calculatinginfinity)*

Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (C2Motorsports)*

I have a C2 short runner, pass side mount on my way and i will have pics once it is all installed.
I had to push chris to get him to do a run on passenger side TB.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. ([email protected])*

I would think all the ATP guys would be jumping on these. A hump hose off the pipe down in the hole there, to a short straight piece of 2.5" piping to one of these....








2.5" - 3" 90 degree coupler to the TB.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good job C2.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 8:36 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## VR6T Sleeper (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (-:VW*

What throttle cable is used on this set-up?


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

i just finished my install of the pass side tb c2 short runner, ill have pics up soon. it was a pain in the ass!


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

we relocated the throttle body using all the atp intercooler pipes and without extending the throttle cable



_Modified by calculatinginfinity at 11:04 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## G60ing57 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (calculatinginfinity)*

post the pictures!


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

there it is, the tps sensor and the iat sensors wires had to be extended and intercooler pipes had to be chopped up. we basically just turned the pipe that my BOV was on upside down and then trimmed a few inched off of the end of it. 


_Modified by calculatinginfinity at 6:34 PM 4-16-2006_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (calculatinginfinity)*

I'm planning on getting a stg 1 blower on my 24v and I'm wanting to know where to find this type of intake manifold but I need the inlet to be on the driver's side...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*

We have a couple more QuickFlows with the TB on the passenger side available.
chris
C2


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_I'm planning on getting a stg 1 blower on my 24v and I'm wanting to know where to find this type of intake manifold but I need the inlet to be on the driver's side...









Check out http://www.schimmelperformance.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_I'm planning on getting a stg 1 blower on my 24v and I'm wanting to know where to find this type of intake manifold but I need the inlet to be on the driver's side...









C2 makes them on both sides.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (calculatinginfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calculatinginfinity* »_








there it is, the tps sensor and the iat sensors wires had to be extended and intercooler pipes had to be chopped up. we basically just turned the pipe that my BOV was on upside down and then trimmed a few inched off of the end of it. 

_Modified by calculatinginfinity at 6:34 PM 4-16-2006_

Is that plumbing you chopped from the ATP kit? This is similar to what I'm looking for...minus the MAF


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: VR6 short runner intake. TB on passenger side. (calculatinginfinity)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We have a couple more QuickFlows with the TB on the passenger side available.
chris
C2

Ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to get it!!











_Modified by UberMike at 4:32 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## mk2ridah (Apr 17, 2005)

what is the point of this? and also whats the difference if its on the passenger side or driver side?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk2ridah)*

convenience of plumbing...BTW for poster who's doing a blower on a 24v, it's easier to have the intake on the driver's side.


----------

